# Fly Fishing for frogs...



## Born2Fly (May 15, 2006)

Has anyone ever done this? My buddy and I went to a local pond back in the woods and I brought the fly rod. I casted out and retreived it but wasnt paying attention and my fly was laying right on the shore. The next thing I know a frog attacked it and I set the hook. After that we started spoting them and casting to them. There agressive. Anything that comes near them they attack. When the day was done we caught about 5 frogs some pretty good size to. They make good bass bait. Just wondering if anyone has ever tried this...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Just thought you should know season is from june 15 to april on frogs


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

It can be done...I hate trying to get them off the hook though. I've also had snakes strike at the fly when dangling it in front of it.

I've also heard of fly fishermen (women) who have had swallows and other birds swoop down and pick up their flies while fishing during a hatch!


----------



## Born2Fly (May 15, 2006)

thanks for the help. Didnt know there was a "frog season" in Ohio. We always went frog giggin whenever. Anyway gettiing them off the hook is a pain. But it's fun watching them take it.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

They are forocius eaters. I frog and have found mice, snakes, fish craw dads, you name and if they can get their mouths around it they will eat it. I have caught them before on lures and they are extremely hard to get off the hook.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Another neat thing to do is if the pond the frogs are in has a lot of stunted gills, if you toss one on the shoreline near the frog, they'll attack it and start to eat it... The fish are typically too big for the frog to consume entirely though, and pretty soon you have a bunch of frogs sitting around with half a blue gill sticking out of their mouths.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i have a little pond in my yard and about 2 weeks ago a good size bullfrog took a a little under the water a few times, by time i got outside to try to help the bird,it drowned. shocked me.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Use a piece of red yarn on the hook and you can catch many frogs. It's a blast to fight the frogs as they jump all over the place. Good luck as we use to use cane pools during frog season. all we gigged many frogs. Later Matt


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

frogs will typically take a small twister dangled above them in the air. I'm guessing a fly would work even better. not fun unhooking as they usually inhale the bait.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i was down at breakneck creek in ravenna pike fishing with a 5in motor oil colored worm with twister tail and a couple of bullfrogs were just chillin there so i though id act like a little kid and mess with them and dangle the tail in front of them and they would not let go to all extent... they'd all let go when i had them about 3 feet in the air...... and then i had one of those cheep Burke natural lookin frogs you can get at walmart and i set it right next to one of the bull frogs and it and another one started attacking it so im assuming that they can be pretty territorial as well as aggressive

i think theyve been talkin to those river smallies a little too much


----------

